# Badgered by “change your insurance” calls?



## Fyrefox (Dec 2, 2021)

Like many here, I have a medicare supplemental insurance policy, and am satisfied with it.  During the “enrollment period“ for Medicare supplemental insurance, however, I’m getting numerous unsolicited calls and mail from agents of other policies hellbent on getting me to change my supplemental insurance.  The unwanted calls from across the country begin by mid-morning, and can continue well into evening hours.  I’m on “do not call” lists and employ a call blocker, but the calls continue.  I’ll be so glad when the “enrollment period” is over so that the intrusive calls cease.  Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2021)

The calls are blocked and the mail doesn’t bother me but the constant barrage of television commercials filled with half truths make me crazy.

Does anyone really respond to cranky Martha and the rest of the hucksters?


Imagine all the good that could be done with the money wasted during the annual  Medicare enrollment window.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, I forgot the dunning television commercials!  They’ve given an afterlife to washed-up athletes and former minor television stars like Joe Namath (quite the hunk in the 1960’s) and J.J. Walker, the “Dy-na-mite” kid.  Sad…even William Shatner’s gotten into the act, but is there anything he’s _not _into?!  Money for such appearances must be good…


----------



## Judycat (Dec 2, 2021)

Even my son is getting text messages asking him to contact me about my insurance options.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 2, 2021)

They gave him the option to text STOP to decline any more messages. He thought it was something important, poor innocent thing.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 2, 2021)

December 8 can't get here fast enough. Joe Namath, J.J., and Captain Kirk need to stop talking. The mailman is probably looking forward to the date too.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 2, 2021)

I saw Joe Montana pushing a Medicare Advantage Plan on TV the other day. Bet these guys could hardly wait until they were 65.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

oldpeculier said:


> December 8 can't get here fast enough. Joe Namath, J.J., and Captain Kirk need to stop talking. The mailman is probably looking forward to the date too.




What am I missing?   ...   why doesn't the advertising stop?
I ask the question,  because the ads on  TV   go on  for weeks  after that date it seems..   
And the snail  mail continues from all  the insurance companies too.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 8, 2021)

Probably 4 out of 5 calls we've received in the past few weeks are Scam.  If we don't recognize the callers number, we just let it ring, and they seldom leave a message.....at which point I add their number to my call blocker.  Between these bogus calls, and the BS TV commercials, I'm ready for Medicare enrollment to end.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

I've never gotten the calls, or least I don't think I have. I don't have a landline and my cell phone reads Scam Likely when those types of calls come in so I don't answer them. I hate the mailings because I have to shred all that stuff. Most of the forms have my name in more than one place.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 8, 2021)

seems like a bit of overkill and very misleading 
I see that most of these places really want those who can duel qualify for BOTH medicare and medicaid.   Must be a good payoff to these companies to shell out for constant ads and has been celebrities


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)

I don't see many commercials because I use streaming TV only.
What ads there are very brief and I can skip them usually. But the junk mail, the emails are so annoying!

Junk mail- add Capital One, Toyota, AARP etc. It's  ridiculous


----------



## Don M. (Dec 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Junk mail- add Capital One, Toyota, AARP etc. It's  ridiculous



I don't mind the "junk mail"....after all, it costs these companies some postage which helps fund the USPS, and helps subsidize the cost of a postage stamp.  I just glance at this trash, then dump it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)

Don M. said:


> it costs these companies some postage which helps fund the USPS,


I never thought of that; you're absolutely right!


----------



## Ceege (Dec 9, 2021)

We've also been bombarded with online gambling ads this year, since it became legal here.  And, they've even replaced shows I planned on watching with 30 minute info-commercials.  

I realized a few days ago that we see more commercials for medicare and gambling than we do for normal product commercials.


----------



## David777 (Dec 9, 2021)

Interesting.  Content with the same provider I've used last dozen years.  My phone number must not be on call center listings but they do have my US mail address as receive many med provider mailings each winter that go directly into the trash.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2022)

When the phone rings I look at the caller ID.  If I don't see the _name _of someone I want to talk to, I simply don't answer.

Most of what I watch on TV is recorded for my convenience.  Fast forward handles the excessive commercials.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 31, 2022)

For some strange reason we don't get any of those phone calls here in Canada. JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 31, 2022)

Manatee said:


> When the phone rings I look at the caller ID. If I don't see the _name _of someone I want to talk to, I simply don't answer.


This is the best approach, if it is someone real they will leave a voice message.  

Sometimes the junk calls do too, but  you can figure them out pretty quickly.


----------

